# "THE FLYING SCOT" - 1971 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 28, 2017)

This one is still in the collection today.  I bought it from the original owner in either 1979 or '80 ( Canada ).

This is a lovely and very rare "Flying Scot" with the most beautiful fork crown. It sits today just as you see it in the photos. Alfredo Binda double toe straps and Cinelli badged stem and bars.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 28, 2017)

like the fork crown (of course among other things - great lugs)


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## juvela (Oct 18, 2017)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this beauty.  
Frame constructed with Prugnat pattern 62/d lugset.



 

There is one of these quite close in time to this which abides near me.  It is a bespoke cycle done by Rattray for American framebuilder Ed Litton of Point Richmond, California.  http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Ed_Litton.htm  IIRC the date would be about 1973.  It is yellow and exhibits the Rattray "hatchet" seat stay caps.  Spent a few minutes just now searching for an image of it without success.

For anyone interested in Rattray products or history there is an outstanding resource here:

http://www.flying-scot.com/core/welcome.html

Thank you again for posting this cycle!  Greatly enjoyed here.  

-----


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 18, 2017)

I have pictures of Ed Litton’s Flying Scot but would have to look through some old photos. I photographed it at one of the shows over a decade ago in Pasadena CA. I have also been to Ed’s shop.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 10, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing this beauty.
> Frame constructed with Prugnat pattern 62/d lugset.
> ...



I finally found the pics of Ed Litton's yellow Flying Scot.  I only took a couple pics of it at the meet.  I could have more but I only found these two.

His seat stay caps are a little different than mine.  On my blue one they actually wrap around beautifully. His seem to stop up the sides.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## dubsey55 (Oct 11, 2021)

Beautiful track irons.  Love the super tight clearances on these!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 10, 2021)

dubsey55 said:


> Beautiful track irons.  Love the super tight clearances on these!



I've been riding this the last couple of weekends.  If I changed the front ring down one more tooth then I could take a link out of the chain and slide the rear wheel in tighter.  It gets real tight at the top bridge when the wheel is moved in more.  I prefer them tighter for a shorter wheelbase ..... twitchy and responsive!


----------

